# Best Place to buy a Honda



## Guardbum115 (Sep 21, 2014)

Howdy Gents, looking to buy a 928TA and wondered where the best place to order from might be? Local dealer has a fair price on one but I found them for less online at Jacks Small Engines (Snow blowers at Jacks) and without sales tax also. 

Any advice?


----------



## q95 (Sep 17, 2014)

I've been reading the forums the past few weeks and I agree with what I think most would say .... if you can save a huge amount of money & want to take the risk of set-up/minor damage/return process/etc, go for the online (or big box store). otherwise, for convenience, reducing small problems/set-up issues that you'd be stuck with, as well as starting a relationship for future service or parts purchases down the road, go w/ the local dealer. The latter is also good for your local economy.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

FYI, from the factory, all Honda 2-stage snowblowers are not fully assembled. Discharge chute and drive wheels must be installed, transport brackets removed, etc. and a full Pre-Delivery Inspection must be done by the Honda dealer before the machine is delivered to the retail customer. 

Now a Honda dealer can still ship a 2-stage snowblower to a customer, but it must be fully assembled and set-up, then re-crated for shipment. A number of Honda dealers who sell online / mail-order offer this service; be sure to check with a dealer and confirm what, if any, shipping charges may be required. 

For warranty, it boils down to two types of claims: transport and factory defects: 

If the snowblower is damaged in transit, the claim is between the shipper/customer/freight company; Honda warranty against transit damage is limited to Honda's original shipment to the dealer, and not the dealer's shipment to the customer. Of course, buying from a local dealer will usually mean they will deliver or you will bring your own transport, so transit claims are rare. Truck-freighting a crated snowblower across six states carries its own risks, so _caveat emptor_. 

If a factory defect is discovered _after_ delivery, any Honda dealer is authorized to provide warranty service. Defects in product or workmanship are covered under the Honda factory warranty for 36 months from date of purchase. Keep in mind, showing up at your local Honda dealer with a Honda needing warranty service that you did not buy from them isn't a problem, but many dealers tend to provide more priority services to customer that did buy from them. This is not always the case; many progressive dealers are happy to see any customer come in and want the chance to earn their business, even if it is "just a warranty job."


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

By chance, does the Hydrostatic transmission come factory filled?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

db9938 said:


> By chance, does the Hydrostatic transmission come factory filled?


Yes. 

Honda requires the selling dealer to check the level and top-off if needed.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Yes.
> 
> Honda requires the selling dealer to check the level and top-off if needed.


 I thought they were sealed from the factory.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Robert can correct or confirm hopefully. The 2 John Deere dealers I frequent in West MI are carrying Honda blowers, mowers and generators now.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

There is a translucent reservoir and removable cap on the transmission. You can visually inspect the level at a glance, then remove the cap and top off with HST fluid if needed:


----------

